# Terminal on XFCE closes automatically ... :(



## mind_exploit (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

Tomorrow I"m starting a new job, and decided to give a try to FreeBSD. I've been on Linux until now. And because I don't have experience with FreeBSD - the whole weekend I've played with it on VirtualBox. So - many things are now clear, solved some problems, but one of them is still very confusing:

When I run the terminal in XFCE - then the terminal closes automatically. This is maybe the most important thing because I stay most of the time in the terminal.

So - can you help me? I found a similar thread - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10328&highlight=xfce+terminal+closes - but I don't have such folder Terminal in .config in the home directory. Created it - no result. Created the file inside - terminalrc - still no result.

Thanks in advance,
Peter

PS: Actually - how realistic is the learning of FreeBSD on the VirtualBox? Because I hope all these things I learn help me when I install it on my new machine tomorrow.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2011)

That thread says it isn't anything to do with xfce.  Does xterm work?  Look for settings that have been changed from their defaults in /etc/rc.conf or shell startup.


----------



## bigtoque (Jun 13, 2011)

I had some trouble with both Gnome and KDE where the terminal would just exit as soon as I opened it. I forget where I read it, but this worked for me:

In your home folder, edit .shrc and comment out the line that says 





> set -o emacs


----------



## mind_exploit (Jun 13, 2011)

bigtoque said:
			
		

> set -o emacs



Thank you very much, this helped me out 

PS: anyway, I had to install Skype at work, which happened to be much harder than on Linux, and also - the time for setting up a new machine was too little, so I installed PC-BSD  I wanted to move to BSD after all, although it's a little risky for a first day in a new job


----------



## r619 (May 26, 2013)

I got the same problem on my Virtualbox, tried to `mkdir Terminal`, tried to comment that line, even `mv .cshrc .cshrc.bak` and `mv .shrc .shrc.bak` do not solve as well. It runs successfully under root though. Also, if *I* try to open multiple xfce4-terminal instances, one of them some how (sort of lag?) does not close.


----------



## r619 (May 26, 2013)

Also there is no .xsession-errors file in $HOME.


----------



## zspider (May 26, 2013)

Just keep hammering the button, eventually it will stay open. Though it only seemed to occur on my Nvidia based system long ago. I haven't seen it since.

Don't know if that helps you, but it did for me back in the day.


----------



## r619 (May 26, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Just keep hammering the button, eventually it will stay open. Though it only seemed to occur on my Nvidia based system long ago. I haven't seen it since.
> 
> Don't know if that helps you, but it did for me back in the day.



Strange workaround and behaviour indeed. I use ATI graphics, but *I* don't think that matters: obviously, [dle]freebsd[/del] FreeBSD does not use my graphics natively.

BTW, gnome-terminal works well, but *I* more like the Xfce version (minimalistic enough, functional enough). Maybe it will work without Virtualbox.


----------

